# DVD portatil con pantalla 7" marca COBY que no gira



## yisnier (Sep 14, 2006)

Saludos Colegas:

Lamento molestarlos nuevamente pero es que necesito de la vasta experiencia de todos ustedes, pues estoy trabado en la reparación de un DVD portatil con pantalla de 7" marca COBY que no lee ningun disco, ya que cuando colocamos un disco este no intenta girar y muestra en la pantalla de 7" un mensaje de NO DISC. Si no les causa muchas molestias me podrían colaborar comentándome cuál puede ser el problema de este DVD?.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención 
Espero alguna colaboración


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lo mas normal es que el pickup o cabezal este mal (es un fiasco tecnologico).

Cuando cierras la tapa deberia haber un movimiento de la lente y su miras con cuidado veras una luz roja del laser (ATENCION NUNCA MIRAR DE FRENTE, aunque este agotado, tus ojos valen mucho mas que un DVD)
Si te fijas en el cabezal suelen haber 2 ajustablesuno para CD y otro para DVD en ultima instancia antes de tirarlo puedes moverlos unos milimetros a un lado o al otro para darle mas pòtencia.

Finalmente la lente debe estar limpia, yo utilizo un palito de algodon y liquido de lentes de macara, pero con limpia cristales tambien funciona, suavecito la limpias y vuelves a probar.


----------



## ioham (Mar 6, 2008)

Debes medir la resistencia interna del motor spin; normalmente debe medir entre 10 - 12 ohmios; si mide menos debes cambiarlo.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Abr 2, 2008)

si es coby es malo....yo tenia un dvd coby que leyo 2,3 o 4 dvd y se murio  no leyo mas.lo que es seguro que tengas que cambiarle el laser.
saludos


----------



## john oto (Abr 16, 2008)

me a pasado que al conectar la cinta los segmentos plateados quedan doblados o se revientan 
revisalos


----------

